# How to use the Autozone scanner?



## MK420TH92 (Nov 3, 2011)

I need to scan my car for codes today. The autozone near me provides the scanning tool for free. But i have no clue how to use it. I know where the port is under the dash but no clue how to actually use the tool. I know some of you probably got the whole thing memorized. Could anyone give me a quick rundown on how to use this tool.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

OHHHH sooooo Sorry!!! we cant support the Auto-zone scanner here handsome!

Go here and buy a unit, then you can get help here with a Ross-Tech approved licensed device.

www.ross-tech.com

Best,


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

A kinder, and quite softer answer is this:

PXXXX codes given by generic Scanners are not much help with any and all problems.
You really need a Dealership Scan, or your own scan using VAG-COM (VCDS).


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah, I could of been Tim, your right, your point is valid.

I just hate noobs which don't read the rules.

I am KIND, just not your kind. 

Merry Xmas


----------



## The_Dingman (Mar 17, 2011)

While I understand the point of the above responses... I will help.

The connector is under the dash near your pedals. It is usually located all the way to the left on VW cars.

Plug it in, turn the key to "on", but DON'T start the car.

On the scanner, select "Scan Codes" and press "Enter".

It will then list all the standard ODBII codes. This will give you engine codes related to the "Check Engine" light, but as stated above, it will not give you much for dealer specific codes.

If you see a code you don't know, or it doesn't have a definition, write down the code (Like P0301) and take it back to AutoZone. They can search up the definition on Znet (their computer). They will only be able to search codes starting with "P".

Don't be frightened if you get a bunch of codes. Often many codes can come from one problem.


----------



## DrDiesel1 (Jul 10, 2011)

You'll only get Generic information from the AutoZone scan tool. It won't be of much use for a DIY repair.
You would be better off buying the Ross-Tech Vag-Com for any and all repairs and service work on your ride. It's worth every penny, plus the support you'll receive here will help you learn how to fix things for yourself. 
The Vag-Com investment will pay for itself, with just one repair :wave:


----------



## ExcitedIdiot (Jul 21, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Every time I've gone to autozone, they scan it for you. I doubt they let anyone walk out the door with their scan tool.


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

ExcitedIdiot said:


> Every time I've gone to autozone, they scan it for you. I doubt they let anyone walk out the door with their scan tool.


Give them your License and they let you take it outside and scan yourself.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

DrDiesel1 said:


> The Vag-Com investment will pay for itself, with just one repair :wave:


DrDiesel speaks the truth. You get what you pay for. In the case of a free AutoZone scan, you sometimes get less than you pay for.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

generic scanners can confuse a mk5 2.0t boost leak for "suspension position sensor fault"

.... not very helpful, lol. because the car had a fat hole in the intercooler.


----------



## MOBOZO (Dec 14, 2009)

I would guess that is an Actron or Equus code reader.

I would also guess that you could find the manuals for these code readers on the manufacturer's web sites.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh lock this thread and throw away the key!


----------

